
Microsoft exec riles Firefox faithful by telling Mozilla to embrace Chrome - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-exec-riles-firefox-faithful-by-telling-mozilla-to-embrace-chrome/
======
DyslexicAtheist
anyone know how dependent is the Tor browser on upstream firefox code still in
2019? iirc Firefox benefits by backporting privacy / security fixes from the
Tor ecosystem, but is that only old bugs?

trying to gauge potential implications to the Tor ecosystem (if any at all).

